# West country cat show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

the West country cat show is on 17th Jan 09 and we can't wait, it seems like an eternity since we last attended a show back on the 22nd Nov. As well as showing Darcy this will also be Charlies first show so we shall keep fingers crossed for him too, are any other members here going to this show??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah,will keep everything crossed for you Chris,not that you'll need it but it helps


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Aww best of luck to you. I can't go to that one as we are doing our first TICA one then.

Hope to hear lots of good things from you in Jan xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

you really are too kind to me Kelly hon......:wink::wink:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Luck. I'm not going. Showing the week before and the week after LOL


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

We're going to this one as it's not far away from us!

Maybe see you there


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

that would be nice, ill look forward to meeting you


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Bit too far for us Notherners Chris, lol. My last show was January this year, now that does seem an eternity ago :blink:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG Chrissy thats too long between shows hon , you need to get out there lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The Schedule is out now isn't it? I've just had a look, will see who the Judge's are at the other show I want to do and make my mind up. Or, I might go to TICA instead LOL :yesnod:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

raggs said:


> you really are too kind to me Kelly hon......:wink::wink:


I know i am but only coz it's you


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> I know i am but only coz it's you


hahahahaha.....shhhhhh.....people will be getting suspicious hahaha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> The Schedule is out now isn't it? I've just had a look, will see who the Judge's are at the other show I want to do and make my mind up. Or, I might go to TICA instead LOL :yesnod:


Yes hon , the schedule is out now , i've just posted off my forms for the show


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

:001_huh: of course, i was getting confused with another show, lol :confused5::frown2::shocked:


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

I`m showing at the West Country too....


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Pink Lady, good luck at the show, its usually a nice show at weston super mare, we are really looking forward to this one, best wishes........chris


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

Well will keep fingers crossed you have a successful day. However, I _think _someone told me once that you are not actually supposed to advertise the fact you are going to a show and the cats you are taking?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Sasha75 said:


> Well will keep fingers crossed you have a successful day. However, I _think _someone told me once that you are not actually supposed to advertise the fact you are going to a show and the cats you are taking?


No your not so don't tell anyone - Mums the word!


----------

